# Please help me date my wife's Rollfast



## retrorenewal (Oct 4, 2013)

Wife just had, had, had to have a Rollfast bike. It belonged to a woman who kept it in the basement all these years after her young daughter died of cancer. All original, nice find.  

26" wheels with Bendix coaster brake. Original accessories - headlamp and basket


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2013)

*hard to date by serial number,but...*

i would say64-66.had a few of these but guys bikes,same style.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2013)

From what I've seen, Snyder stopped using that chainguard after 1962, at least on the bikes they made for Montgomery Ward's.


----------



## retrorenewal (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2013)

retrorenewal said:


> Thank you both!




Maybe buy it some flowers?..


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2013)

Dating a Rollfast? Don't let the wife find out! :eek:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 11, 2013)

Also, I have a chrome framed, Firestone badged version.


----------

